# Dogma 2 color choice: BoB or Arg/Red?



## bernardez (Mar 2, 2007)

Would you purchase a BoB (612) for delivery this summer or wait potentially many months for an Arg/Red (615)?


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

You're going to make a very personal choice on a very expensive bike and you want strangers to tell you what to do?  Do you have an older second bike to ride for now, or is the whole year dependent on the decision?

Man Up....make a choice...stand by it. :thumbsup:

**


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I ordered the Dogma 2 Bob Di2 frame. The Bob cost more money than the other colors, because the Bob only got a clear coat of Paint on the frame. Meaning with the Bob color, Pinarello can't hide any imperfection on the frame by painting over the frame, so the Bob color frame is actually a higher quality frame, because everything need to be perfect.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

I saw two Dogma BOB's prior to picking up my 537 last month. I was seriously considering the BOB but the two that my shop ordered in were anything but perfect. Pin's are known for so/so finish quality - but the Dogma BOB's were not good. I'd recommend dealing with a shop who is willing/able to ship back badly finished frames back to Gita -- 


537


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

terrain said:


> I saw two Dogma BOB's prior to picking up my 537 last month. I was seriously considering the BOB but the two that my shop ordered in were anything but perfect. Pin's are known for so/so finish quality - but the Dogma BOB's were not good. I'd recommend dealing with a shop who is willing/able to ship back badly finished frames back to Gita --
> 
> 
> 537


Well, I'm dealing with Wrench Science. So, I think they got a very good relationship with Pinarello.


----------



## RM27 (Feb 19, 2005)

I waited close to 5 months for my BOB and it was worth the wait. If you can get BOB without the wait I would say go for it. My finish looks great and I have no complaints.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice - as long as you get to see it in person you will be able to tell for yourself.


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

The BOB would have to be the most boring and ugly colour job Pinarello do. I wouldnt ride it if it was for free. YUK!!!!


----------



## shachah7 (Dec 2, 2008)

Ahhh T-Dog, you are, as usual, still giving stupid and useless answers. Normal.

I think looks are in the eye of the beholder. Get whatever stirs your heart, especially when spending that amount of money.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Dogma2 Carbon - 634 Giro d'Italia :thumbsup:


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I spoke to the owner for Wrench Science, he told me, all the bike frames are carefully checked. If any frames are less than perfect, it would never be sent out to people.


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

Get your first choice and don't look back. Ultimately, the bike that you really want will scream at you to get out there and ride. FWIW, the BOB is my favorite although I go stealth every time.


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

shachah7 said:


> Ahhh T-Dog, you are, as usual, still giving stupid and useless answers. Normal.
> 
> I think looks are in the eye of the beholder. Get whatever stirs your heart, especially when spending that amount of money.


Oh sorry if I have an opinion and it is different to yours. 

My answers are "stupid" because you dont like them.


----------

